# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  What do you tell yourself?

## Jadey

If you suffer from physical symptoms of anxiety or panic attacks what do  you tell yourself to push through the hardest episodes? 

In  particular, I suffer from dizziness and a feeling of my legs feeling  weak and I'm always worried I'm going to pass out. In such situations I  always have trouble finding one thought that will calm me down to get  through it. What have you found to work for you?

----------


## L

Hey welcome to the site, hopefully you will get some useful information while on here - don't be afraid to ask  ::): 

I find deep breaking helps me a lot, it helps you gain control over your physical symptoms of anxiety. It also helps to try and deal with why you get the symptoms in the first place. 

J.x

----------


## WintersTale

This is not going to kill me. That's what I normally tell myself, because I feel like I'm dying.

----------

